# Finally... Hwy 150 ICE!



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

After a slow start to my ice season this year, my brother Solist and I fired up the snowmobile and set our sights on some ice! We headed up on the Evanston side. First stop was Butterfly Lake.









And it looked good! Once off of the road the snow drifts were deep!









Once we were on the lake, the ice held, but it was sketchy. Sitting under all that snow it was mostly rotten. It wasn't stopping me. So I tip toed out, punched a few holes, and actually caught a few fish! My brother had fun sitting on shore egging me on and throwing snowballs. After so many snowballs I was done.... 









We decided to head up the highway and see if any other lakes had better ice. We passed by Pass Lake and hoped Moosehorn would be better.









Surprisingly my summer tires made it through the drifts! We walked out on Moosehorn and punched a few holes. It looked promising! A solid 8 inches on the first hole. The second hole was equally as solid. Only one problem... we were over 2ft of water. A few more feet out and the ice turned ugly. It was completely rotten and barely 2 inches thick. It was a no go...

So to salvage the remainder of the day, we headed back to Pass Lake. This time the ice was cooperative! We got on and the first hole was a solid 4 inches! We spent the rest of the day bringing in healthy Tigers and Rainbows. Finally some fish through the ice!









And the finale! Back in the warmth of the Jeep, we ate like kings! :lol: A little Goob gourmet! 
Elk bologna, smoked bottled Salmon, and crackers... Mmmm...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice post. Thanks for the update. You are a brave one driving up there.

I picked up trash around part of Butterfly Lake the last of October and never seen a fish.

Hey, did you know I live in Evanston? You should stop by sometime, drop off some bottled fish. :O•-:


----------



## Solist (Sep 6, 2012)

Goob, that Elk bologna was delish!!! Thanks again. Probably going to need some pointers when I give another attempt at deer summer sausage. We will have to stop by sometime and repay you with some bottled salmon. Think we might have a trip to the Gorge in mind before the years end.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job! So it was passable then? That's amazing. I'm almost tempted to do some drilling...somewhere.


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

You guys are crazy! nice report though.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree, you guys are sick! Looks like a great time. Let's see the fish pics!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

LOAH said:


> So it was passable then? That's amazing.


*WAS*. After the substantial amount of snow they received this past weekend, and another storm set for Wednesday night, It might not be. I know a few folks will be looking to try it on the day after Thanksgiving. Be safe!! Chains, 4WD, shovel, extra food, blanket, etc..



Ifish said:


> Let's see the fish pics!


Unfortunately, I didnt snap any. I was afraid of taking my camera on the ice, just in case  , and they were your average fish. Nothing spectacular. I probably should have done so anyway, just to show a first of the year fish on the ice. Eh... hindsight..


----------

